# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  3 Bedroom renovation on central coast

## Middoes

Hi all, 
Long time stalker, first time thread starter. 
We purchased our house in March 2011 on the North Central Coast
Here are some pictures with the old house owners furniture in it just before we brought it.  
The first project was to get a tv wall up and running in the lounge room.
I have a 40inch Samsung & 5.1 surround sound so all dimension was based around those.
Before I started a mate of mine gave me the idea of placing a 40mm PVC pipe inside the wall so the cables running to the tv won't be seen and also easier for future of add/remove of cables. Can see pipe in pictures 5,7 & 8 below.
Also as I was a draftsman up to 4 months ago I normally drew everything before I start as you can see by the first two pic's.
I added 2 sheets of gyprock to the front of the tv frame of the wall to make the tv frame pop out more and also give me more space inside of the wall.   
Once the wall was completed I painted the tv frame a different colour to the wall to once again make it stand out more. 
Sorry for any spelling I may have done or to come.

----------


## Middoes

I added colour changing LED strip lights behind the tv, comes with a remote.   
Since then I have repainted the tv frame an even darker colour to make it stand out more.  
I have since changed my surround sound system to a Yamaha 7.1 and thankfully the speakers fit perfect into the old samsung speaker holes.

----------


## Gaza

> I added colour changing LED strip lights behind the tv, comes with a remote.   
> .

  which led's did you use I need some for a bed I am making

----------


## Middoes

> which led's did you use I need some for a bed I am making

  I got mine of ebay. 
This one looks the exact same. Works great & so many settings.  :2thumbsup:  5050 RGB 5M 300 Leds SMD LED Strip Light 12V Waterproof Controller 6A Adapter | eBay

----------


## Middoes

The next step was to replace all the architraves with 90mm pancil on the floor & 65mm pancil around the doors and windows, the windows never had architraves so I added then as I feel it gives the more modern look.
At the same time I replaced the door & handles. 
Before painting the interior I got an electricain in to replace all the light with downlights as the existing was the old style 200mm downlight and add/remove powerpoints. 
This is when the house really felt like it was starting to become our own.

----------

